# Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde



## Ute (23. Januar 2009)

Da sich unsere Gruppe in letzter Zeit doch recht gut vergrößert hat, gibt es jetzt mal einen neuen Trööt. Hier wird rumgealbert und aber auch Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## celler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

na wenn hier keine kosten auf mich zukommen,dann bin ich das erste mitglied :vik:


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Zweite Mitglied....
@Celler: Sach mal Matze...Mit-glied oder Ohne-glied??? War mir da net mehr so sicher


----------



## nemles (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Zweite Mitglied....
> @Celler: Sach mal Matze...Mit-glied oder Ohne-glied??? War mir da net mehr so sicher



Dritter Beitrag im neuen Trööt#6

Singmodus an:

Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los....

Singmodus aus.


Ähm... dritter Mitglied:q


----------



## caddel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ich auch Mitglied.

Dann sind das ja schon 4 mit und 1 ohne Glied.:q


----------



## pj6000 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

jetzt 6


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

ihr seid alle mit...glied? |bigeyes  ok...ich mach dann auch ma mit hier...
und wer hier mitglied ist...muß echt hartglied sein....oder haben :q:q


----------



## celler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Zweite Mitglied....
> @Celler: Sach mal Matze...Mit-glied oder Ohne-glied??? War mir da net mehr so sicher



ich bin ohne glied aber trotzdem oho.......



nemles schrieb:


> Dritter Beitrag im neuen Trööt#6
> 
> Singmodus an:
> 
> ...



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2315159/Ich_glaub_es_geht_schon_wieder_los_Roland_Kaiser

musst dich doch nicht immer verstecken,ich finde dich immer....



SimonHH schrieb:


> ihr seid alle mit...glied? |bigeyes  ok...ich mach dann auch ma mit hier...
> und wer hier mitglied ist...muß echt hartglied sein....oder haben :q:q




und wie ists dann bei mir???


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> ich bin ohne glied aber trotzdem oho.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nun...du bist ein...sagen wir mal...anatomisches wunder :q


----------



## caddel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> ich bin ohne glied aber trotzdem oho.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SimonHH schrieb:


> nun...du bist ein...sagen wir mal...anatomisches wunder :q



..............und Mamas Liebling....:l



ein Sitzpinkler. :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Hurraaaaaa .... ich hab euch gefunden :m
Na denn auf ein neues....#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



caddel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ein Sitzpinkler. :q:q


 |muahah: dat passt


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

sagt mal...is denn nun geklärt,wer morgen wo hin kommt? alle zu wusel? alle zu ute? oder wie oder was?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Man ist mir eben einer abgegangen.... auch wat rede ich 10.
Hab eben legger lauwarme frisch geräucherte Forelle probiert.
Man ist dat geil...
(so und nu schnell aufs Klo :q)


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man ist mir eben einer abgegangen.... auch wat rede ich 10.
> Hab eben legger lauwarme frisch geräucherte Forelle probiert.
> Man ist dat geil...
> (so und nu schnell aufs Klo :q)





hast dat hinbekommen? :q #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sagt mal...is denn nun geklärt,wer morgen wo hin kommt? alle zu wusel? alle zu ute? oder wie oder was?


 Erst alle zu Wusel legger Frühstücken... (geräucherte Forelle und Aal....)
Dann alle zu Ute Grilln und Party machen
Achja angeln wollen wir ja auch noch..#6


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Erst alle zu Wusel legger Frühstücken... (geräucherte Forelle und Aal....)
> Dann alle zu Ute Grilln und Party machen
> Achja angeln wollen wir ja auch noch..#6




jawoll mein herr...so machen wir :vik: #6

um 11 dann bei ute oder wie? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hast dat hinbekommen? :q #6


 Da brauchte ich garnicht zu machen... dat spritzte einfach so raus... :q


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da brauchte ich garnicht zu machen... dat spritzte einfach so raus... :q




sau :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> um 11 dann bei ute oder wie? |kopfkrat


 So um und bei..... kann auch 12 werden #6


----------



## celler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



caddel schrieb:


> ..............und Mamas Liebling....:l
> 
> 
> 
> ein Sitzpinkler. :q:q



woher weißt du das?
kennst du meine MAMA....???



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hurraaaaaa .... ich hab euch gefunden :m
> Na denn auf ein neues....#6



ach du shize,na dat kann ja was werden...




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man ist mir eben einer abgegangen.... auch wat rede ich 10.
> Hab eben legger lauwarme frisch geräucherte Forelle probiert.
> Man ist dat geil...
> (so und nu schnell aufs Klo :q)



ja,dat passt zu dir.......sitzpinkler


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |muahah: dat passt


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So um und bei..... kann auch 12 werden #6




jut...weis oli B. schon bescheid?


----------



## celler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

so,mir wirds jetzt hier zu perserv....
ich geh mein angelkram packen...
mal ganz nebenbei,hab bei e-bay wat ersteigert ;-)
gesammtwert von ca 160 euro,ich habs für 30 gekriegt....
man wie hab ich mich gefreut.....
die hälfte für die vörfächerbastelei hab ich schonmal.....


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> so,mir wirds jetzt hier zu perserv....
> ich geh mein angelkram packen...
> mal ganz nebenbei,hab bei e-bay wat ersteigert ;-)
> gesammtwert von ca 160 euro,ich habs für 30 gekriegt....
> ...





appropos...denk anne keulendrähte


----------



## olli B. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jut...weis oli B. schon bescheid?


 

Ihr habt nicht mal auf mich gewartet;+... Aber da bin ich#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Dann wünsch ich mal  

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

zur Geburt Eures neuen FRED's..........


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht mal auf mich gewartet;+... Aber da bin ich#h





oli...herzlich willkommen :m


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich mal mal
> 
> |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
> 
> ...






dange ralf :m


----------



## olli B. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ihr seid alle mit...glied? |bigeyes ok...ich mach dann auch ma mit hier...
> und wer hier mitglied ist...muß echt hartglied sein....oder haben :q:q


 

Ich bin aber das Binde Glied....

OOOOpps|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich bin aber das* Binde*Glied....
> 
> OOOOpps|supergri




boah ey...|bigeyes...n mannsweib :q:q


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

olli...kommt du morgen denn auch zu wusel? |kopfkrat


----------



## HAI-score (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

whoa, seid Ihr gemein!
Keiner sagt was!

Ich will auch ***schau nach unten*** *Mitglied*!


----------



## caddel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ich denke mal, unserem lieben Honeyball wird dieser Thread gefallen. Der abonniert bestimmt auch.:q


----------



## Ute (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Wie geht das denn?
Ebend erst den Trööt aufgemacht und schon sind 3 Seiten voll. 
Na, dann werde ich mich mal durchlesen.


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



caddel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, unserem lieben Honeyball wird dieser Thread gefallen. Der abonniert bestimmt auch.:q


Oder wird er ihn ignorieren??? Ist ja alles zusätzliche Arbeit für ihn


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oder wird er ihn ignorieren??? Ist ja alles zusätzliche Arbeit für ihn




na und? dat macht nix...er wird hier noch viel,viel,viel arbeit bekommen #6 :q














honichbällchen werden wir helfen...von wegen neuer trööt und alles urlaub hier.nix da...nu erst recht und alles noch viel schlimmer :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

SimonHH 13Schwarzwusel 6celler 4caddel 3olli B. 2macmarco 2Ute 2pj6000 1HAI-score 1MFT-Ralf 1nemles 1*Thema anzeigen & Fenster schließen* 

Dat geht ja schon wieder gut los Simone


----------



## HAI-score (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat geht ja schon wieder gut los Simone



Und alle haben wieder ausschließlich übers Angeln geschrieben!#q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Und alle haben wieder ausschließlich übers Angeln geschrieben!#q


 Naja ab Montag schreiben wir denn übers angeln
Glaub ich jedenfalls...|supergri


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> SimonHH 13Schwarzwusel 6celler 4caddel 3olli B. 2macmarco 2Ute 2pj6000 1HAI-score 1MFT-Ralf 1nemles 1*Thema anzeigen & Fenster schließen*
> 
> Dat geht ja schon wieder gut los Simone



Wusste ich schon immer!!! Heißkiste!!!! :vik:


----------



## HAI-score (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Man is dat anstrengend in zwei Trööts gleichzeig zu schreiben!

UTE was hast da angerichtet, konntest nicht warten bis wir hier abgeschlossen haben!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2281015&posted=1#post2281015


----------



## olli B. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> olli...kommt du morgen denn auch zu wusel? |kopfkrat


 

Das werdn wir nicht schaffen deswegen gegen elf halb zwölf bei ute,

kannst du mir nicht mal ne PN senden mit deiner handy nummer, habe mein Glück auch schon bei schwarzwusel versucht aber der bemerkt mich gar nicht:c:c:c


----------



## Andy1608 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin moin.


Ich trete diesem Haufen ebenfalls bei#h Der kann ja nur besser als der andere werden:q



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



olli B. schrieb:


> habe mein Glück auch schon bei schwarzwusel versucht aber der bemerkt mich gar nicht:c:c:c


 Oh shit ja.... Sorry... 
Wie war noch Deine Frage ??????? |supergri
Hat sich doch schon alles geklärt .. Oder ??


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



olli B. schrieb:


> Das werdn wir nicht schaffen deswegen gegen elf halb zwölf bei ute,
> 
> kannst du mir nicht mal ne PN senden mit deiner handy nummer, habe mein Glück auch schon bei schwarzwusel versucht aber der bemerkt mich gar nicht:c:c:c





och manno...armes ollischatzi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...aber na klar :m,geht los


----------



## olli B. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Oh shit ja.... Sorry...
> Wie war noch Deine Frage ??????? |supergri
> Hat sich doch schon alles geklärt .. Oder ??


 

Klaro Danke:m:m:m


----------



## celler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> appropos...denk anne keulendrähte



schnur nicht draht...
das du es nicht lernst.
ich muss dir och viel beibringen.......



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich mal
> 
> |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
> 
> ...



danke ihnen..........



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> SimonHH 13Schwarzwusel 6celler 4caddel 3olli B. 2macmarco 2Ute 2pj6000 1HAI-score 1MFT-Ralf 1nemles 1*Thema anzeigen & Fenster schließen*
> 
> Dat geht ja schon wieder gut los Simone




spitzenreiter sind immer die,die am meisten zeit haben ........
und nichts mit ihrer freizeit anzufangen wissen..

sag mal liegt ihr alle schon inne falle?


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

der matze morgen nix fängt...weil er den wurm falschherum an den haken hängt.


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

:vik::vik::vik: 15 postings :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

übrigens...wer am jahresende hier die wenigsten postings hat...spendet n fässchen pils für die darauffolgende fete :m


----------



## olli B. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> übrigens...wer am jahresende hier die wenigsten postings hat...spendet n fässchen pils für die darauffolgende fete :m


 
Das werde ich nicht sein.....#h|bla:|bla:


----------



## olli B. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

keiner mehr da... jetzt packe ich die sachen...
und morgen komm ich#h#h#h|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So hier mach ich denn auch mal das Licht aus...#h
Bis morgens


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Soooo, Licht wieder an...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Soooo, Licht wieder an...


 #d#d#d Immer diese Jugend... die müssen auch immer das letzte Wort haben


----------



## macmarco (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Joar, wat soll ich denn machen??? Wenn die ältere Generation schon schläääft??? :g Naja.... dann muss man halt mal nen bissl wat hier schreiben


----------



## Andy1608 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Dann mach ich jetzt das Licht aus#h
Gute Nacht,bis in paar Std.:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## petripohl (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Moin,
so melde mich auch noch mal kurz. Habe so eben mein Frühsport (einarmiges Kaffebecher stemmen in der Halbliterklasse) abgeschlossen. Wind und Wettervorhersagen sind in Bezug auf Brandungsangeln in Dahme ja leider eher bescheiden. Werde jetzt mal meine sachen machen. 
Da ich nicht so richtig weis wie der Plan ist versuche ich wie geplant gegen 11 Uhr in Grube zhu sein. Sollte ich dort alleine sein fahre ich weiter nach Fehmarn um dort von der Brücke mit meinem Nudelsalat die Dorsche anzufüttern.
Bis später.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Andy1608 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Sollte ich dort alleine sein fahre ich weiter nach Fehmarn um dort von der Brücke mit meinem Nudelsalat die Dorsche anzufüttern.
> Bis später.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




Moin moin,


Ich habe noch nie jemanden von Land aus die Ostsee anfüttern sehen#c
Das machen die meisten doch vom Boot aus:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## wade67 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

:vik: moinsen Ihr Nasen. nach eingehender Beratung mit meinem Anwalt habbich beschlossen hier Teilnehmer zu werden. MIT glieder gibts heir ja schon genuch. |krach:


----------



## micha52 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> übrigens...wer am jahresende hier die wenigsten postings hat...spendet n fässchen pils für die darauffolgende fete :m


 
das wirdn spass#g
ach ja bin auch dabei |wavey:
gruß micha


----------



## caddel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> übrigens...wer am jahresende hier die wenigsten postings hat...spendet n fässchen pils für die darauffolgende fete :m




..................und wer am meisten von Honey nominiert wurde,

wird Ehren-Brandungssau und bezahlt den Schluck zum Bier.:m


----------



## Andy1608 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Man ist das hier auffällig Ruhig:q
Is aber bald wieder vorbei,denn ich werde mich auch mal langsam auf den Weg nach Dahme machen#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## caddel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Andy, dann grüße doch bitte alle.

Wünsche Euch viel Fisch, Wurst, Erfrischungsgetränkeund vor Allem Spaß.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Ute (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Die stehen jetzt alle am Strand in Dahme.
Und das tut weh.


----------



## caddel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Och Ute mien Seuten, werde lieber wieder ganz schnell gesund. Einfach ab auf die Coutsch und nicht ans angeln denken. Ich kann doch auch nicht. Immer nur arbeit, arbeit, arbeit.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## micha52 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Die stehen jetzt alle am Strand in Dahme.
> Und das tut weh.


 
gräm dich nicht ute, die denken bestimmt alle ganz fest an dich
ich sitz jetzt auch allein mit meinen zwergen zu hause und wäre lieber am strand von dahme#q

gruß micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> wäre lieber am strand von dahme#q
> 
> gruß micha



ich auch :c:c zumal die Jungs laut Telefonat mit nemles super fangen sollen und viel Spaß haben :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MINIBUBI (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Moin
Mir geht es echt Schexxxe.
So beim Angeln ohne eigenes Angelgerödel.
Ich habe von diesen Trööt erst gestern erfahren.Bin Nachdem ich meinen Bericht abgeliefert habe sofort mal hier rein geschaut.
" Ohne Mir bei Dir geht nichts Hier"
Ich mach mit.
Gruß 
MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Die stehen jetzt alle am Strand in Dahme.
> Und das tut weh.


Herzilein !!! Es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage..
In unseren Herzen warst Du am Strand....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seh zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst....... Du hast uns gefehlt.....#6


----------



## Andy1608 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Richtig. Ute werde wieder fit und dann machen wir beide mal ne Sitzung#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



caddel schrieb:


> Och Ute mien Seuten, werde lieber wieder ganz schnell gesund. Einfach ab auf die Coutsch und nicht ans angeln denken. Ich kann doch auch nicht. Immer nur arbeit, arbeit, arbeit.
> 
> Gruß#h
> caddel






micha52 schrieb:


> gräm dich nicht ute, die denken bestimmt alle ganz fest an dich
> ich sitz jetzt auch allein mit meinen zwergen zu hause und wäre lieber am strand von dahme#q
> 
> gruß micha


caddel und micha52
Kommt, wir machen einen 3er.
Eine traurige 3er Runde, natürlich.



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich auch :c:c zumal die Jungs laut Telefonat mit nemles super fangen sollen und viel Spaß haben :q
> ...


Warst du doch nicht da??



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Herzilein !!! Es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage..
> In unseren Herzen warst Du am Strand....
> 
> 
> ...


Das hast du aber lieb geschrieben.:l




Andy1608 schrieb:


> Richtig. Ute werde wieder fit und dann machen wir beide mal ne Sitzung#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Au ja.
Das machen wir.:z


----------



## macmarco (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So liebe Mitglieder und Ohneglieder...

Nun kann sich hier ausgetobt werden, da das Treffen vorbei ist...nääää Simone????:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> So liebe Mitglieder und Ohneglieder...
> 
> Nun kann sich hier ausgetobt werden, da das Treffen vorbei ist...nääää Simone????:q:q




jawoll sir...:vik: :q


----------



## macmarco (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Mööööööönsch geht doch!!!!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööööööönsch geht doch!!!!!!!




aber....ich hab mir grad überlegt...|kopfkrat...ich werde ab jetzt ganz lieb,nett und artig sein.
kein geferkel mehr...keine schlechte laune...nix...alles voll normal,spießig und grottenlangweilig.:m



































(...ok...sorry...ich hab gelogen )


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Nix los hier ???|bigeyes
Seit Ihr alle kaputt vom angeln ??? 
Na gut denn mach ich mal wieder das Licht aus......
Wehe Marco......... |supergri


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

so,licht an und juten morgen an alle.....



SimonHH schrieb:


> der matze morgen nix fängt...weil er den wurm falschherum an den haken hängt.


 
#h#h#h



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich auch :c:c zumal die Jungs laut Telefonat mit nemles super fangen sollen und viel Spaß haben :q
> ...


 
:m


----------



## micha52 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> aber....ich hab mir grad überlegt...|kopfkrat...ich werde ab jetzt ganz lieb,nett und artig sein.
> kein geferkel mehr...keine schlechte laune...nix...alles voll normal,spießig und grottenlangweilig.:m


 
guten morgen an alle #h zum glück ist das licht schon an#6

eine bescheiden frage: ist unsere simone krank ;+


----------



## Andy1608 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin moin.


Die Simone war bestimmt seid dem Angeln nicht mehr auf dem Pott|kopfkrat und ganz verhungert sah er beim angeln auch aus oder es lag daran das er keinen Fisch gefangen hat;+


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin. wird der alte Trööt noch beachtet ???

Hier jetzt noch mal rüberkopiert:

Alle meine Fotos könnt ihr hier anschauen!

_http://gallery.me.com/stumpf.immobilien#100658

Kennwort per PN

@Minibubi
wenn du willst kanste hier auch deine Fotos hochladen und für alle zugänglich machen._


Einige Fotos habe ich da auch eingestellt


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Die Simone war bestimmt seid dem Angeln nicht mehr auf dem Pott|kopfkrat und ganz verhungert sah er beim angeln auch aus oder es lag daran das er keinen Fisch gefangen hat;+
> ...





andy mein herzchen...:l


ich habe immerhin 1 platten gefangen...sah definitiv nicht verhungert aus...und war seid dem schon guut kacken. 
und du,mein schiedder...siehst ja so aus,als ob du mumps hast.oder warst noch nich aufm pott? :q:q


----------



## caddel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Guten Morgen @ all

Mönsch Andy und Simonchen, wat seid ihr wieder nett aufeinander.:q


----------



## micha52 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> andy mein herzchen...:l
> 
> 
> ich habe immerhin 1 platten gefangen...sah definitiv nicht verhungert aus...und war seid dem schon guut kacken.
> und du,mein schiedder...siehst ja so aus,als ob du mumps hast.oder warst noch nich aufm pott? :q:q


 
Hurra |laola:

Simone ist geheilt, hatte schon Angst es sein was ernstes #6

Gruß Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin @all .......
Einige sind ja schon wieder gut drauf...#6


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

moin meine ferkelbande...|wavey:


keine panik,micha52...es geht mir hervorragend


----------



## olli B. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

moin ihr alle,

Bin noch ganz hin und weg von dem event#6#6
War echt klasse mit euch. wäre beim nächsten mal wieder gerne dabei. Geile fotos und toller bericht norbi.

@ celler: du passt echt in die welt:vik:

@simon: dachte immer es gibt nur einen sonen geilen wie wade:q:q

@minibubi: hoffe nächstes Mal bist du mit voller Kraft dabei

@nemles und Hai score: Ich glaube ihr seht die welt richtig, solche wie euch braucht eine gruppe#6

@pj: geballtes Fachwissen#6

@schwarzwusel: du bist echt n geiler Typ... bitte nicht falsch verstehen:q:q

@petripohl: komme mal bei dir im laden vorbei

@wade67: du weißt ja bescheid:q:q:q

Habe ich jemanden vergessen? ach ja andy: lernen uns hoffentlich beim nächsten mal näher kennen...

@ Ute Danke für die frundliche Aufnahme auch an deinen mann


Gruß
Olli


----------



## MINIBUBI (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Moin
Das ihr immer noch über Alte Kammellen Schreibt?
Es gibt doch nur eine Frage:
"Wann geht es wieder Los?"

Aber erst dann wenn ich mein eigenes Angelgerödel benutzen kann!
Und alle müßen Gesund sein ( Schön gruß an Ute)#h#h#h

Mitte Feb. versuche ich mal mit einen klein Boot rauszu Fahren.
Da brauche ich ja nicht zu Werfen |supergri|supergri|supergri
MINIBUBI


----------



## Andy1608 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

@ Simone : sicher war ich auf Pott seid dem#h und ich hatte drei platte,wo eine wieder schwimmen durfte da war mein 2/0 er haken groß gegen|kopfkrat
@ Olli B : das sollte das nächste mal klappen mit besser kennen lernen#h




Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

aber na sicher klappt das beim nächsten mal mit dem kennenlernen...
dat nächste mal sind auch alle wieder fit.....


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ Simone : sicher war ich auf Pott seid dem#h und ich hatte drei platte,wo eine wieder schwimmen durfte da war mein 2/0 er haken groß gegen|kopfkrat
> @ Olli B : das sollte das nächste mal klappen mit besser kennen lernen#h
> 
> 
> ...





streber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #6


----------



## Ute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Und schon kommt der nächste Termin zum kennen lernen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2350302#post2350302

Soll ja nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Und schon kommt der nächste Termin zum kennen lernen.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2350302#post2350302
> 
> Soll ja nicht langweilig werden.




hm...da das n sonntach ist,siehts mit meiner teilnahme ganz übel aus.


----------



## micha52 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Und schon kommt der nächste Termin zum kennen lernen.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2350302#post2350302
> 
> Soll ja nicht langweilig werden.


 

@ute
sonntach;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Nee, nee.
Wird geändert.
Es bleibt beim Samstag.


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

naja sicher bin ich dabei...
sollten den trööt auch nicht wieder so voll spamen,dat können wir alles hier machen,dann bleibts dort übersichtlicher ;-)


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> naja sicher bin ich dabei...
> sollten den trööt auch nicht wieder so voll spamen,dat können wir alles hier machen,dann bleibts dort übersichtlicher ;-)



apropo spamen, ich habe noch deinen Überzieher|bigeyes zum, wieder benutzen!|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

jo,wann hast denn mal zeit???
nicht zum testen der überzieher,komm lieber nur zum kaffee trinken ;-)


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> jo,wann hast denn mal zeit???
> nicht zum testen der überzieher,komm lieber nur zum kaffee trinken ;-)



Kann mir den Tag je selbst einteilen, von daher ruf einfach kurz vorher an ob´s passt!


----------



## Andy1608 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> streber
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Simone: Ich sag nur nächstes mal:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Kann mir den Tag je selbst einteilen, von daher ruf einfach kurz vorher an ob´s passt!




hmm,naja mal schauen.
diese woche ist schlecht,da meine freundin ab morgen bei mir immer schön zu haus auf mich wartet.
nächste hab ich nachtschicht und darauf können wir uns treffen,dann komm ich mal vor der arbeit vorbei..


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Mööööööönsch Leudde...Seid ihr alles Sesselpupser oder warum könnt ihr so viel schreiben???


----------



## celler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

hab doch schon feierabend..........
ihr etwa nicht ;-)


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööööööönsch Leudde...Seid ihr alles Sesselpupser oder warum könnt ihr so viel schreiben???



Must dir ne Arbeit suchen wo du einen Computer vor der Nase hast und keiner auf dich aufpasst!:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Must dir ne Arbeit suchen wo du einen Computer vor der Nase hast und keiner auf dich aufpasst!:q:q:q


Also muss ich mich dann mal selbstständig machen ??? Och nööö, ich bleib mein meinen Tierchen


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also muss ich mich dann mal selbstständig machen ??? Och nööö, ich bleib mein meinen Tierchen



ja ja, den für die kleinen Tierchen brauchen wir auch ab und an für unser klientel.:q


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ja ja, den für die kleinen Tierchen brauchen wir auch ab und an für unser klientel.:q



aha, aha... wat hast du denn zu Hause?? :q:q:q
Uns braucht man halt überall


----------



## micha52 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also muss ich mich dann mal selbstständig machen ??? Och nööö, ich bleib mein meinen Tierchen


 
mit ner Vogellockmaschine(komm puter) vor der nase und weit wech vom alten gehts auch ohne selbstständigkeit :vik:
Du hast waaas?! Kleine Tierchen??!!|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Gruß Micha


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> Du hast waaas?! Kleine Tierchen??!!|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Micha


Ähhhhm nö, ich selber net... Sagen wir mal so: Ich arbeite mit den kleinen Tieren :q:q:q mal 4 Beine, mal 6 Beine, mal 8 Beine


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> Du hast waaas?! Kleine Tierchen??!!|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Micha


 Man nennt Ihn auch Kakalakenmikadomarco...:vik:


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> mit ner Vogellockmaschine(komm puter) vor der nase und weit wech vom alten gehts auch ohne selbstständigkeit :vik:
> Du hast waaas?! Kleine Tierchen??!!|bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Micha



Restaurant! Willste mal zum essen kommen!


----------



## Ute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

gegrillte Kakaklaken sollen ja gesund sein.


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> gegrillte Kakaklaken sollen ja gesund sein.



Das wäre mal eine Abwechslung für die Speisekarte beim nächsten Event!#d


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Andy !!!! Denke mal an dat Rezept vom Dip....#6
Mmmmmmhhhh gekomme schon wieder Hunger


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Das wäre mal eine Abwechslung für die Speisekarte beim nächsten Event!#d


Wieso denn nicht?? 

1. Gebratener Rattenschwanz auf Toast mit Preiselbeeren

2. Kakerlakensalat mit nem feinen Dressing und dazu    Knoblauchbrot

3. Madenomomlett mit Pommes und Salat

4. Floheintopf mit Kakerlakendipp

5. Mäusefilet mit Salzkartoffeln und Gemüse


Ich denke mal, die oben aufgeführten Gerichte reichen zur Auswahl.... Meldet euch bitte rechtzeitig wer was essen möchte :q:q:q:q


----------



## HAI-score (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Andy !!!! Denke mal an dat Rezept vom Dip....#6
> Mmmmmmhhhh gekomme schon wieder Hunger



jau, ich frage mal meine Liebste ob Sie das rausrückt.|bigeyes

Ist auch fleischlos, also ohne was vier, sechs oder achtbeiniges!|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> 1. Gebratener Rattenschwanz auf Toast mit Preiselbeeren


#6.. Kann ich so unterschreiben #6
Gibbet fast jeden Samstag bei Marco..........


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Wat los hier ??????
Soll ich schon dat Licht ut moggen ???|supergri


----------



## Ute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Lass dat Licht an, papa.#h



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Andy !!!! Denke mal an dat Rezept vom Dip....#6
> Mmmmmmhhhh gekomme schon wieder Hunger


Was habt ihr da gegessen?? Hhää??



macmarco schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht??
> 
> 1. Gebratener Rattenschwanz auf Toast mit Preiselbeeren
> 
> ...


Gourmetküche


----------



## micha52 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht??
> 
> 1. Gebratener Rattenschwanz auf Toast mit Preiselbeeren
> 
> ...


 
Menü 5 wäre supiiee#6
aber nur wenn`s Ananas mit senf dazu gibt


----------



## Ute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Fotos von HAI-score angeschaut.
Super toll.

Tom
Ich habe den Einteiler von FLADEN und du den Zweiteiler.
Habe auch dieses knallige gelb. Und der Rest ist bei mir blau.


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal die Fotos von HAI-score angeschaut.
> Super toll.
> 
> Tom
> ...



Und ich hab es ganz gut warm darin gehabt #6

Muß mit mal das PW von Hai schicken lassen.


----------



## Ute (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich hab es ganz gut warm darin gehabt #6
> 
> Muß mit mal das PW von Hai schicken lassen.


Und diese Fotos meine ich ja.


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Die Leudde, die noch sonderwünsche haben, sagen bitte auch rechtzeitig bescheid...damit ih weiß, was ich noch zum Menü besorgen muss


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Wuselchen, mach mal Licht aus... Will keiner mehr


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wuselchen, mach mal Licht aus... Will keiner mehr



Soll ich hier im Dunkeln munkeln?|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ach jetzt kommen sie wieder alle raus.. tz tz tz


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So Zapfenstreich.........
Licht ist aus


----------



## SimonHH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Zapfenstreich.........
> Licht ist aus




licht an

schulligung...hab mein feuerzeuch vergessen 

licht aus


















...UND NU IS HIER RUHE!!!...:q


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

so,licht an und juten morgen jesacht



macmarco schrieb:


> Ähhhhm nö, ich selber net... Sagen wir mal so: Ich arbeite mit den kleinen Tieren :q:q:q mal 4 Beine, mal 6 Beine, mal 8 Beine


 
igit igit
manchmal haben sie wahrscheinlich auch nur 2 beine und nen bart.....



macmarco schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht??
> 
> 1. Gebratener Rattenschwanz auf Toast mit Preiselbeeren
> 
> ...


 

zuviel "ich bin ein star,holt mich hier raus geguckt?


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht??
> 
> 1. Gebratener Rattenschwanz auf Toast mit Preiselbeeren
> 
> ...



nee nee...alles nur fastfood...#d
der gourmet von welt bestellt folgendes:

als vorspeise möchte ich filet vom frosch mit madensalat

als hauptgericht...hm...ich hätte gerne gepökelte spinnenzunge an fleischmadenkompott mit einer jus aus geräucherten pillendrehern (mistkäfer) mit einer überbackenen liason aus regenwürmern und nacktschnecken

als nachspeise wünsche ich eine feurige zirkadenvariation mit ranzigem butterschaum

als getränk würde sehr gut ein 1981er burps el fart passen...aber bitte den,mit den  kleinen stückchen (dem abgang wegen) 

danke!


----------



## HAI-score (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Andy !!!! Denke mal an dat Rezept vom Dip....#6
> Mmmmmmhhhh gekomme schon wieder Hunger



@ All

Also das war *Fetacreme* und so wirds gemacht:

Zutaten für 1 Portionen:
200 g Feta-Käse (Schafs- oder Kuhmilch)
200 g Frischkäse
1 Knoblauchzehe(n)
2 EL Petersilie, frische, glatte
½ Zweig/e Rosmarin
2 EL Olivenöl
½ Paprikaschote(n), rote (alternativ 1/2 TL Tomatenmark)
Salz und Pfeffer, Pfeffer
evtl. Milch oder Wasser nach Bedarf


Zubereitung:
Alle Zutaten in ein hohes Gefäß geben und mit einem Stabmixer zu einer homogenen Masse verarbeiten. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und bei Bedarf etwas Milch oder Wasser dazu geben, um die gewünschte streichfähige Konsistenz zu erreichen. Schmeckt sehr gut zu aufgebackenem Fladenbrot, eignet sich aber auch zum Füllen von kleinen Peperoni, Kirschtomaten etc. Jetzt noch zusätzliche Tipps / Anmerkungen: Die Kräuter nur von den Zweigen zupfen und nicht per Hand klein hacken, sonst würden sie nachher zu fein gemixt. Ich bevorzuge zum Färben der Creme die Paprikavariante, mit Tomatenmark ändert sich der Geschmack ein wenig. Will man die Creme hell lassen, lässt man natürlich beides ganz weg. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Paprikaschote dem Ganzen einen gewissen Pfiff gibt. Mag man es scharf, kann man natürlich frischen oder getrockneten Chili dazu geben. 


_Gruß Andreas_


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

und wie hast du den zaziki gemacht?
der hat mir persönlich am besten geschmeckt...


----------



## HAI-score (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> und wie hast du den zaziki gemacht?
> der hat mir persönlich am besten geschmeckt...



Wir mir soeben mitgeteilt wurde rückt meine Frau das nicht raus#c, würde mir aber wieder für den 28.02. (habe mich gearde angelemdet!:vik eine Schale anrühren!:q


----------



## micha52 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

ist das hier jetzt eine Kochkurs ;+ hab ich was verpasst ;+


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



hai-score schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> also das war *fetacreme* und so wirds gemacht:


 #6#6#6


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir mir soeben mitgeteilt wurde rückt meine Frau das nicht raus#c, würde mir aber wieder für den 28.02. (habe mich gearde angelemdet!:vik eine Schale anrühren!:q


 
:c



micha52 schrieb:


> ist das hier jetzt eine Kochkurs ;+ hab ich was verpasst ;+


 
jo,kochen mit den flachlandtirolern.....


----------



## HAI-score (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> ist das hier jetzt eine Kochkurs ;+ hab ich was verpasst ;+



Also die Wochenenden in Dahme gehen ja so ab:

Ankommen und Frühstücken, dann das vorfachknüpfen ausfallen lassen und schon mal grillen, dann beim angeln grillen und nach den angeln: genau wieder grillen. 
Und dazu reichlich Hopfenkaltschale genißen!

An den Dahmer Wochenenden nehme ich stets zwei Kilo zu.!#q


----------



## pj6000 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin moin!

alle gut drauf? |wavey:

@ andreas:

wie wärs denn mit weglassen der Hopfenkaltschale:m

Also ich nehm regelmäßig ab, liegt aber auch daran, dass mir bei solchen aktionen ne menge schlaf fehlt.#c und ich immer leicht rumkränkel....ich weis, bin ein weichei!|kopfkrat


----------



## HAI-score (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> alle gut drauf? |wavey:
> 
> ...



nee ab vier Promille nimmt der Körper keine Kalorien mehr auf!:vik:


----------



## pj6000 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee ab vier Promille nimmt der Körper keine Kalorien mehr auf!:vik:



genau: das merkt man ja an matzes sprachzentrum, wenn er diese grenze überschritten hat und versucht dann noch nachts mit seiner holden zu telenieren:m


----------



## micha52 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also die Wochenenden in Dahme gehen ja so ab:
> 
> Ankommen und Frühstücken, dann das vorfachknüpfen ausfallen lassen und schon mal grillen, dann beim angeln grillen und nach den angeln: genau wieder grillen.
> Und dazu reichlich Hopfenkaltschale genißen!
> ...


 

fressen #6 saufen #6 und ......................;+












#a herz was willst du mehr 
:vik:
gruß micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ich weis, bin ein weichei!|kopfkrat


#6 Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung ..:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee ab vier Promille nimmt der Körper keine Kalorien mehr auf!:vik:


 Und die Gehirnzellen.........................  :vik:


----------



## celler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



pj6000 schrieb:


> genau: das merkt man ja an matzes sprachzentrum, wenn er diese grenze überschritten hat und versucht dann noch nachts mit seiner holden zu telenieren:m


 
ey,wat soll dasn heißen?
sie hat sich gefreut das ich mich zumindest gemeldet hab...



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und die Gehirnzellen.........................  :vik:


 
deswegen hab ich auch soviel davon


----------



## caddel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> ey,wat soll dasn heißen?
> sie hat sich gefreut das ich mich zumindest gemeldet hab...
> 
> 
> ...



Matze, das Problem mit den Gehirnzellen ist nur, das sie ab 3Promille so schnell wachsen, das sich der Schädel nicht schnell genug dehnen kann und daher am nächsten Morgen weh tut.:q:q


----------



## micha52 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

is dat licht schon aus, oder wat ist hier los |kopfkrat


----------



## HAI-score (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> is dat licht schon aus, oder wat ist hier los |kopfkrat



zzzt. die machen alle Mittagsschlaf...


----------



## pj6000 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

so licht an!!! Mittagsschlaf beendet 






geh jetzt erstmal


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



pj6000 schrieb:


> so licht an!!! Mittagsschlaf beendet
> 
> 
> 
> ...





L     I     C     H     T......A     U     S     !  :q

muss ja wohl keiner mitankucken...oder? :q


----------



## Andy1608 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> zzzt. die machen alle Mittagsschlaf...





Moin Andy.


Soń schönen Mittagsschlaf könnte ich jetzt auch noch zusätzlich vertragen bin zwar gerade erst aufgestanden,bin aber irgendwie KO wird zeit das Sommer wird,dann ist morgens Hell und Abends auch:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> wird zeit das Sommer wird,dann ist morgens Hell und Abends auch:q


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Musst nicht immer alles glauben wat andere Dir erzählen....
:q:q:q


----------



## Andy1608 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ich hoffe einfach drauf,dass es im Sommer morgenś bis abends Hell ist|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

och...nach 2 flaschen jim bumm sind die lampen an und dann is dat sogar im tiefsten polarwinter von morgens bis abends hell 









schaiss aufn sommer :q


----------



## Ute (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Irgendwie hab ich es so auch schon mal gehört.



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> alle gut drauf? |wavey:
> 
> ...


Bestehst ja auch nur aus Haut und Knochen



pj6000 schrieb:


> genau: das merkt man ja an matzes sprachzentrum, wenn er diese grenze überschritten hat und versucht dann noch nachts mit seiner holden zu telenieren:m


Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## macmarco (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



pj6000 schrieb:


> genau: das merkt man ja an matzes sprachzentrum, wenn er diese grenze überschritten hat und versucht dann noch nachts mit seiner holden zu telenieren:m


Könntest du uns vielleicht das Gespärach mal nachgeben??? Würde mich mal interessieren was man so im Suff mit seiner Freundin zu besprechen hat


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Könntest du uns vielleicht das Gespärach mal nachgeben??? Würde mich mal interessieren was man so im Suff mit seiner Freundin zu besprechen hat





och...nix leichter als das,marco :m








*>f     i     c     k    ö     ö    ö    ö     ö     n*<


----------



## micha52 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

hier is ja heu ne supie stimmung |gr:
ich glaub ich mach mal lieber dat licht aus 


bevor hier noch einer gute stimmung verbreitet|evil:

gute nacht
micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach mal lieber dat licht aus


 Ick wa di wat......:g


----------



## macmarco (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Das Licht ausmachen darf nur "unser" Nachtwächter Wuselchen


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

>>>>>>*klick*<<<<<<<




nu is hier dat licht aus


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> das licht ausmachen darf nur "unser" nachtwächter wuselchen


 #6#6#6


----------



## nemles (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> >>>>>>*klick*<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du irgendwann mal den richtigen Schalter findest:m

darfst Du auch ausschalten#6


----------



## macmarco (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ick gloob, er hat den Dimmer an gemacht


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ick gloob, er hat den Dimmer an gemacht





...ich such die hauptsicherung


----------



## petripohl (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Für Hauptsicherungen bin ich zuständig. Ihr seid da gar nicht für ausgebildet.
Gruß aus Hamburg #h
Malte


----------



## SimonHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



petripohl schrieb:


> Für Hauptsicherungen bin ich zuständig. Ihr seid da gar nicht für ausgebildet.
> Gruß aus Hamburg #h
> Malte





jooaaaa meistäääääää.... :q


----------



## petripohl (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So mir ist das hier jetzt auch zu dunkel. Ich glaub ich hau mich in die Falle.|schlafen|gutenach

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So 0:18 Uhr  
Denn mach ich mal wieder dunkel hier


----------



## micha52 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

licht an, aufstehen und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guten morgen an alle


----------



## celler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



caddel schrieb:


> Matze, das Problem mit den Gehirnzellen ist nur, das sie ab 3Promille so schnell wachsen, das sich der Schädel nicht schnell genug dehnen kann und daher am nächsten Morgen weh tut.:q:q


 
da hast recht......



Ute schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich es so auch schon mal gehört.
> 
> 
> Bestehst ja auch nur aus Haut und Knochen
> ...


 
nene,alles bestens ;-)



petripohl schrieb:


> Für Hauptsicherungen bin ich zuständig. Ihr seid da gar nicht für ausgebildet.
> Gruß aus Hamburg #h
> Malte


 
richtig...........


----------



## celler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

achso,und fürs licht an bin ich zuständig.
nur weil ihr jetzt einmal früher aus den federn gefallen seid...
nene,so läuft der hase nicht......


ps:wir sollten desöfteren mal was sinnvolles übers angeln schreiben,wir kommen sinst in die schnacker ecke...
denk mal nicht das ihr dat wollt?


----------



## Andy1608 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Recht so Celler,aber schnacken gehört nun mal zum angeln|supergri
Und mit dem Licht,einfach früher aufstehen wenn du es anmachen möchtest#h für mich geht gleich das Licht aus


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin 

och unser schöner Trööt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141792&page=184

is nu geschlossen!:c:c


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> och unser schöner Trööt
> 
> ...




3 trööts is auch n bischen fülle...oder?! #c

reicht doch...wenn wir in 2 schreiben.    :m


----------



## celler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Recht so Celler,aber schnacken gehört nun mal zum angeln|supergri
> Und mit dem Licht,einfach früher aufstehen wenn du es anmachen möchtest#h für mich geht gleich das Licht aus
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
alles klar,dein wort in gootes mund



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> och unser schöner Trööt
> 
> ...


 

und warum wurde er geschlossen?

genau,wgen den unsachlichen beiträgen.
sollte das hier auch der fall werden,wird der auch verschoben...


----------



## HAI-score (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> genau,wgen den unsachlichen beiträgen.
> sollte das hier auch der fall werden,wird der auch verschoben...



Wieso unsachlich???
Wir schreiben doch ausschließlich übers Angeln.|bigeyes


----------



## celler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

jaja,gerade ihr ;-)


----------



## Ute (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Es wird sich hier nur übers angeln unterhalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einer angelt promille
Einer angelt dips
Einer angelt Kohle
Einer angelt Lichtschalter
Einer angelt Fische


----------



## celler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

na jut,dann macht weiter so ;-)


----------



## Andy1608 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

@ Celler : Ich sage nur der Frühe Angler fängt den Fisch#h oder hieß das;der Frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm#c


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Lieber früh als wenn man gar nicht kommt!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Lieber früh als wenn man gar nicht kommt!


und dafür auch noch 150 Euro ausgibt..........
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## HAI-score (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Was ich noch erzählen/schreiben wollte:

Wir waren im Sommer in Spanien und bei unserem Lieblingsrestaurant haben wir wie schon oft "Pescaditi Frito"bestellt. Also gegrillte Fischchen. Eigentlich tutal lecker.

Nach dem Motto umso kleiner umso leckerer hat es dem Koch wohl an entsprechendem Fisch gefehlt und hat uns die "Neons" aus seinem Aquarium vorgesetzt. Natürlich nicht ausgenommen, wie auch.
http://img403.*ih.us/img403/9508/17092008122ha5.jpg


Dies ist ein "Normaler", und auch wenigsten mit dem Daumen einmal durch den Bauchraum, ausgenommen.
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/2578/19092008132ij7.jpg


So sehen die normalerweise aus. In Spanien sind die wertfollen Speisefische die ganz kleinen.
http://img209.*ih.us/img209/8996/19092008131fz4.jpg

Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit mit einem Fischerboot in Spanien rauszufahren und die haben sich über die ganz kleinen mehr gefreut als über die (etwas) größeren.

So das wollte ich mal mitteilen.

Was sagt Ihr dazu.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## micha52 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Was ich noch erzählen/schreiben wollte:
> 
> Wir waren im Sommer in Spanien und bei unserem Lieblingsrestaurant haben wir wie schon oft "Pescaditi Frito"bestellt. Also gegrillte Fischchen. Eigentlich tutal lecker.
> 
> ...


 

Mahlzeit


----------



## Ute (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Augen zu und durch


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

legger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n schlach kartoffelsalat (am besten den von olli b´s frauchen#6)...ne buddl bier und n kilo von den guppys,die da aufm foto sind...dat passt! :q


----------



## petripohl (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Moin,
uups Licht ist noch an, aber keiner mehr da. Ob das so im Sinne der ökos ist???|kopfkrat Erst Dorsche angeln und dann das Licht an lassen!?#d
Bevor das ärger gibt lasse ich´s aber lieber an. Der Nachtwächter kommt sicher gleich.:q

Gruß und Gute Nacht aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

nix da...licht anlassen is stromverschwendung.|gr:
also...





L     I     C     H     T...........A    U     S     !   !   !    :m


und ruhe hier :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Los Frau Simone mach das Licht aus :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Los Frau Simone mach das Licht aus :q:q:q





is aus,frau michaela :q


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

so...und nu ruhe hier...ich will fernseh kucken


----------



## macmarco (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

KLICK....Licht an!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> KLICK....Licht an!!!!!


 Sehr gut.... #6
Kann ja net angehen dat hier schon vor 23 Uhr dat Licht ausgeht #d


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> KLICK....Licht an!!!!!





eeeyyyyyy....dat is zu hell hier |evil:


----------



## SimonHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

..........................................*licht aus!!!*......


----------



## macmarco (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So ...KLICK...an  ist es wieder 

Seid ihr Schlafmützen oder wat?:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Klick...... Licht ist aus 
Bis später.... #h#h#h


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

moin,moin
so ich eröffne mal wieder den neuen tag...

mal so ne frage,habt ihr eigentlich nichts sinnvolleres zu tun als euch übers licht an -licht aus zu unterhalten?
dann geht doch in den spiele bereich,da gibt es sowas..........:m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin an die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde.....

@ Moin Matze......

hattest Du Nachtschicht, oder aus'm Bett gefallen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Andy1608 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Nein. Er ist der,der immer das Licht an machen möchte Nur klappte es manchmal nicht,weil er zu spät aufgestanden ist:m
@ Celler : Klappt doch#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Mädels.


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin an die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde.....
> 
> @ Moin Matze......
> 
> ...


 
nene,manchmal muss ich ja auch früh raus,hab auch alle 3 wochen mal frühschicht..:m



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Nein. Er ist der,der immer das Licht an machen möchte Nur klappte es manchmal nicht,weil er zu spät aufgestanden ist:m
> @ Celler : Klappt doch#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
ich steh immer pünktlich auf...
muss ja um 5.30 uhr auf arbeit sein...


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

So gestern habe ich Vorfächer gebastelt, ganz schön widerspenstig die Amnesia Schnur. Sehen Gut aus meine Vorfächer mit Weitwurfklip. Auf die Clips habe ich sonst bei den selbstgebauten verzichtet. Warum eigentlich? Wahrscheinlich weil ich keine hatte.
Die Mundschnüre habe ich jetzt zum einhängen, dann kann ich die schnell wechseln und die Angel ist schon wieder im Wasser wenn ich den Haken löse.
Dann brauchen am 28. nur noch welche anbeißen!

Wie Petripohl schon schrieb: Ist denn nächstes mal Bastelstunde oder fällt die wieder aus???


----------



## SimonHH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wie Petripohl schon schrieb: Ist denn nächstes mal Bastelstunde oder fällt die wieder aus???




hm...ich persönlich würde eher n separaten basteltag bevorzugen...#c 
am 28.02. möchte ich kurz wat futtern...und dann ab an teich.


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin Simone,

ja aber für uns ist der Weg viel zu weit um _nur_ zum Basteln zu kommen. 
Wir könnten uns ja in Hamburg Treffen? mmh, eigentlich würde ich dann aber lieber Angeln als basteln.

Mal sehen was die anderen sagen.

Sonst alles frisch bei dir?#6


----------



## Ute (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin ihr lieben.
Ihr seid ja schon wieder gut drauf.
Ich bin ab nächste Woche auch wieder soweit, das ich die Fische ärgern kann. ^^
Und nu ratet mal, wer jetzt das Bettchen hüten muss. Mein süßer Schatz liegt lang.

Am 28.2 können wir ruhig auch eins, zwei Vorfächer binden. Da braucht ja nicht ewig viel Zeit. 
ICh werde mir dies ja schon am 24. zeigen lassen.
Habe mir auch schon welche aus dem Internet gedruckt. Die finde ich ich ganz gut. Muss mir nur noch das Zeugs dazu holen.

Und unser Auto muckt auch nicht mehr.
Einfach Kühlerdichtung rein und gut ist.
Auto gesund, ich gesund, Bernd fast gesund.
Achja. Anscheint will Shane jetzt auch noch krank werden. Der hörte sich heute morgen nicht so gut an.

Heute Abend ist in Neustadt ein Vortrag über "unruhige Beine". Resless-lege-Syndrom genannt.
Da will ich hin. Ich bin davon seid 30 Jahren betroffen. Bisher hatte die Wissenschaft ja nichts dagegen. Aber mal hören, ob es was neues gibt.


----------



## SimonHH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Simone,
> 
> ja aber für uns ist der Weg viel zu weit um _nur_ zum Basteln zu kommen.
> Wir könnten uns ja in Hamburg Treffen? mmh, eigentlich würde ich dann aber lieber Angeln als basteln.
> ...




moin andrea...

ja,stimmt schon...is n bischen weit der weg um nur zu basteln.aber in hamburch ma ne runde aale oder zander stippen is immer ne gude idee #6


----------



## SimonHH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin ihr lieben.
> Ihr seid ja schon wieder gut drauf.
> Ich bin ab nächste Woche auch wieder soweit, das ich die Fische ärgern kann. ^^
> Und nu ratet mal, wer jetzt das Bettchen hüten muss. Mein süßer Schatz liegt lang.
> ...




siehste...mama fit...der rest der truppe lazarett. |uhoh: 





wenn ich wuselchen seh...bekomm ich auch "unruhige" beine... :q


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Schön das es dir besser geht, und gute Besserung an deinen Mann. Er hatte uns eine schönes Frühstück gemacht am 24. Danke nochmals.

Und das Auto auch wieder gut. Siehste dann war es doch nur ne Kleinigkeit. Ich würde mir das aber mal genau ausrechnen, mit der Abwrackprämie und dem Wert der Einzelteile des alten Autos die du noch vom Schrottplatz dazubekommst, rechnet sich ein  neues Auto vielleicht doch. Währe ja doof wenn dein BMW im Januar 2010 die Flügel streckt und du auf die Prämie verzichten musst.

Gruß Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Ute (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Schön das es dir besser geht, und gute Besserung an deinen Mann. Er hatte uns eine schönes Frühstück gemacht am 24. Danke nochmals.
> 
> Und das Auto auch wieder gut. Siehste dann war es doch nur ne Kleinigkeit. Ich würde mir das aber mal genau ausrechnen, mit der Abwrackprämie und dem Wert der Einzelteile des alten Autos die du noch vom Schrottplatz dazubekommst, rechnet sich ein  neues Auto vielleicht doch. Währe ja doof wenn dein BMW im Januar 2010 die Flügel streckt und du auf die Prämie verzichten musst.
> 
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:


Danke dir.
Werd ich an Bernd weitergeben.

Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Also kann ich ja diesmal mit dem Thema hier anfangen. 
Bernd wird sich freuen.


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Werd ich an Bernd weitergeben.
> 
> Da muss ich dir recht geben.
> ...



Danke, ich trinke Bier!


----------



## Ute (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Da haste Glück.
Hab noch 2 Flaschen.
Prost


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...ich persönlich würde eher n separaten basteltag bevorzugen...#c
> am 28.02. möchte ich kurz wat futtern...und dann ab an teich.


 
hmm,ihr schreibt hier alle von 150 m weit werfen und du willst am teich angeln?
wir gehen doch auf platte und nicht auf karpfen.....
hallo,brandungsangeln :m


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ihr schreibt hier alle von 150 m weit werfen und du willst am teich angeln?
> wir gehen doch auf platte und nicht auf karpfen.....
> hallo,brandungsangeln :m



Ich glaube der meint Brot-teich. Will uns sicherlich was backen???


----------



## Andy1608 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...ich persönlich würde eher n separaten basteltag bevorzugen...#c
> am 28.02. möchte ich kurz wat futtern...und dann ab an teich.





Moin Simone.


Sehe ich da ein P: in deinen Augen|kopfkrat  
Mit kurz wat futtern wird doch bei Dir nichts:q und beim Angeln möchtest wohl auch mal nen Fisch fangen|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Simone.
> 
> 
> Sehe ich da ein P: in deinen Augen|kopfkrat
> ...





moin andy

dat einizgste,wat du am 28.02. in meinen augen sehen wirst,ist meine unbändige leidenschaft...
und abgesehen davon...doch...nur kurz wat futtern...und dann ab an strand im teich angeln...und n bierchen...und ne wurst vom grill...und noch n bierchen...und n fisch an land hieven...und noch ne wurst und noch n bierchen... :q


----------



## macmarco (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

KLICK!!!!

Licht aus...:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Klick...... wieder an....


----------



## SimonHH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

klick




L     I     C     H     T.....A    N    !


hab meine zigaretten liegen lassen....schulligung


----------



## SimonHH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

so...nu aber....






*LICHT AUS*  und ruhe hier! :q


----------



## micha52 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Licht an

Guten Morgen an alle #h


----------



## Andy1608 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin moin.


Mit Eurem Licht habt ihr es aber auch|uhoh:
Wo ist denn Matze der ist doch fürś anmachen zuständig|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Also diese Licht an Licht aus Geschichten ziehen das Niveu doch ganzschön runter finde ich!
ehmm, ist ja jetzt hell, *Licht aus!*


----------



## celler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

hier ist er...
hatte bisschen stress auf arbeit,bin eben erst an rechner gekommen......


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

toll männer...niemand hier und dat licht brennt.WER SOLL DAS BEZAHLEN?? |motz:






*LICHT AUS!!*


----------



## HAI-score (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> toll männer...niemand hier und dat licht brennt.WER SOLL DAS BEZAHLEN?? |motz:



Moin Simone,

setz mal deine Brille auf, Licht war aus!


----------



## celler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

´richtig.........


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Simone,
> 
> setz mal deine Brille auf, Licht war aus!





mist...dann wars doch die sonne #c


----------



## HAI-score (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mist...dann wars doch die sonne #c



wow, du kannst die Sonne ausknipsen#q


----------



## SimonHH (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> wow, du kannst die Sonne ausknipsen#q




wat? wie kommst n da drauf? |bigeyes |kopfkrat 
ich hab einfach die jalousien wieder zugemacht...


----------



## micha52 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

mensch leude, 

hier war ja heut nicht so viel los #h


----------



## Andy1608 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

@ Ute .

Wäre gern mit Dir Montag mal in Dahme auf die SEEbrücke zum angeln gegangen,denn der Ostwind ist ja aller Best
Das Problem ist nur,dass Jens keine Würmer mehr hat
Die letzten sind vorhin gerade raus gegangen#d
Hätten gewiss nen paar schöne Fische gefangen#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Och menno noch soo lange hin bis zum 28.

Wie bringt Ihr denn die Zeit rum???


----------



## macmarco (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Och menno noch soo lange hin bis zum 28.
> 
> Wie bringt Ihr denn die Zeit rum???



Du, das ist kein Problem...die Ostsee ist sooooo nah :q:q:q


----------



## HAI-score (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Du, das ist kein Problem...die Ostsee ist sooooo nah :q:q:q



Du bist so gemein zu mir!!!! :c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Schwarzwusel (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> Du, das ist kein Problem...die Ostsee ist sooooo nah :q:q:q


 #6 Ich glaube ich geh gleich auch noch mal ne Runde Brandungsangeln..... schöööner Ostwind 
Brauch ja nur 3 min. zum Strand


----------



## HAI-score (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Ich glaube ich geh gleich auch noch mal ne Runde Brandungsangeln..... schöööner Ostwind
> Brauch ja nur 3 min. zum Strand



Tja manche brauchen 3 Minuten andere 3 Stunden und wieder andere drei Tage, sehr gut das ich nicht zu letzteren gehöre!#6


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ Ute .
> 
> Wäre gern mit Dir Montag mal in Dahme auf die SEEbrücke zum angeln gegangen,denn der Ostwind ist ja aller Best
> Das Problem ist nur,dass Jens keine Würmer mehr hat
> ...


Ich kann ja mal in Heiligenhafen anfragen.




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Ich glaube ich geh gleich auch noch mal ne Runde Brandungsangeln..... schöööner Ostwind
> Brauch ja nur 3 min. zum Strand



Boahhh.
Hast du dat jut.
Ich brauche 5 min.



Wir hatten gestern Abend in der ganzen Strasse Stromausfall für viele, viele Stunden.
Man war das romantisch. 
Überall Kerzen.


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Tja manche brauchen 3 Minuten andere 3 Stunden und wieder andere drei Tage, sehr gut das ich nicht zu letzteren gehöre!#6


....und fangen dabei nur 3 Fische ...:m
Guten morgen allerseits|wavey:


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin moin |wavey:

Wenns bei Hai mal drei gewesen wären :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

:m Moin alle zusammen...hat jemand meinen Kandidaten gesehen?.. Och da isser ja.. Hallo Marco..Dein großer Tag steht bevor..|wavey:
Bis heut nachmittag... Moni hat extra noch leggere Kekse gebacken :q
Piet


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

*Und wie er sich freut. *


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin moin |wavey:
> 
> Wenns bei Hai mal drei gewesen wären :q



Moin...ich wollte ihn ja nen bissl aufbauen:m


----------



## macmarco (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> *Und wie er sich freut. *


Weißt du doch gar nicht |bla:


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

*Doch weiß ich.
Du bist ja zu schüchtern und zu nett um dies zu zeigen. *


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin moin |wavey:
> 
> Wenns bei Hai mal drei gewesen wären :q





macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...ich wollte ihn ja nen bissl aufbauen:m








...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir wollen das hier bitte nicht weiter vertiefen. Braucht ja keiner zu wissen wer das Schneiderlein war!


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Nein Andreas.
Das wollen wir nicht.
Das wollen wir ja nicht verraten. 
Du warst es ja bestimmt nicht.


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, wir sind doch nicht soooo gemein:q

Zähne hoch und Kopf zusammen gebissen. #6
Wer schwach anfängt, kann immer noch stark nachlassen |bigeyes


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



nemles schrieb:


> Nein, wir sind doch nicht soooo gemein:q
> 
> Zähne hoch und Kopf zusammen gebissen. #6
> Wer schwach anfängt, kann immer noch stark nachlassen |bigeyes



ja ja, angelmäßig ist das bei mir so:
Dumm gebohren,
nichts dazugelernt,
und die hälfte wieder vergessen


----------



## micha52 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Ich glaube ich geh gleich auch noch mal ne Runde Brandungsangeln..... schöööner Ostwind
> Brauch ja nur 3 min. zum Strand


 



Boahhh.
Hast du dat jut.
Ich brauche 5 min.



Ihr Sadisten


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Ich hab noch Wattis eingefroren.
Und man kann auch mit Pilker von der Brücke Glück haben (habe ich gerade gelesen).
Und super tollen Ostwind haben wir auch.
Was will man mehr?
Wer hat Zeit heute Abend oder morgen??


In Heiligenhafen ist keiner ans Telefon gegangen.


----------



## Andy1608 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Wattis eingefroren.
> Und man kann auch mit Pilker von der Brücke Glück haben (habe ich gerade gelesen).
> Und super tollen Ostwind haben wir auch.
> Was will man mehr?
> ...




Moin Ute.

Bin dabei#6 Habe es auch gerade gelesen und würde sagen,wir probieren es morgen einfach mal mit nem kleinen Pilker aus:m So brauchen wir uns nicht um die Wattiś kümmern und warm wird uns bei der Methode auch noch


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

*Okay, dann morgen.
Wuselchen??????
Biste auch von der Partiiiiie??
Noch jemand????????*
*Hat noch einer Lust???*


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> *Okay, dann morgen.
> Wuselchen??????
> Biste auch von der Partiiiiie??
> Noch jemand????????*
> *Hat noch einer Lust???*



Mensch UTE na klar, Lust zum angeln ist immer reichlich vorhanden.

Aber zu weit und morgen muss ich auch mal arbeiten!:v


----------



## micha52 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> *Okay, dann morgen.*
> *Wuselchen??????*
> *Biste auch von der Partiiiiie??*
> *Noch jemand????????*
> *Hat noch einer Lust???*


 
Hallo Ute #h

fiese Frage :r

Lust schon aber die Entfernung .... und außerdem muß ich arme sau arbeiten #d


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mensch UTE na klar, Lust zum angeln ist immer reichlich vorhanden.
> 
> Aber zu weit und morgen muss ich auch mal arbeiten!:v





micha52 schrieb:


> Hallo Ute #h
> 
> fiese Frage :r
> 
> Lust schon aber die Entfernung .... und außerdem muß ich arme sau arbeiten #d



Jetzt schäme ich mich aber.























So, genug geschämt.
Jetzt freu ich mich wieder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wann wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen?
16 Uhr??


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> *Wuselchen??????*
> *Biste auch von der Partiiiiie??*


 Darf morgen wieder arbeiten :vik:
und dat auch noch bis 15 Uhr |bigeyes
Aber sonst immer gerne..........


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Darf morgen wieder arbeiten :vik:
> und dat auch noch bis 15 Uhr |bigeyes
> Aber sonst immer gerne..........



och mensch,
mit wem poste ich dann vom Büro aus!

Dat wird ja ne scheiß Woche!|evil:


----------



## micha52 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> och mensch,
> mit wem poste ich dann vom Büro aus!
> 
> Dat wird ja ne scheiß Woche!|evil:


 

bin ja auch noch da #h
von 07:00 - 17:00 Uhr online :q


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> bin ja auch noch da #h
> von 07:00 - 17:00 Uhr online :q



Gut, das muntert mich auf.

Es wäre aber auch schön wenn wir bei der After-Angel-Party auch  ne Hopfenkaltschale trinken und uns besser kennen lernen. Deine Anmeldung für den 28. ist ja noch nicht perfekt, oder!!!


----------



## Ute (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Hallo Jungs!

Hat evtl. einer von Euch einen Rutenhalter, den man in den Sand steckt fürs Brandungsangeln, zu verkaufen??


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Hat evtl. einer von Euch einen Rutenhalter, den man in den Sand steckt fürs Brandungsangeln, zu verkaufen??



leider nein, meine brauche ich selber|wavey:


----------



## micha52 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Gut, das muntert mich auf.
> 
> Es wäre aber auch schön wenn wir bei der After-Angel-Party auch ne Hopfenkaltschale trinken und uns besser kennen lernen. Deine Anmeldung für den 28. ist ja noch nicht perfekt, oder!!!


 

das ist leider korrekt #q
so wies im moment ausschaut wird es auch nichts :r
aber schau mer mal


----------



## celler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



macmarco schrieb:


> ....und fangen dabei nur 3 Fische ...:m
> Guten morgen allerseits|wavey:


 
wer hat den 3 gefangen?



HAI-score schrieb:


> ja ja, angelmäßig ist das bei mir so:
> Dumm gebohren,
> nichts dazugelernt,
> und die hälfte wieder vergessen


 

ach,mensch,mach dich mal nicht schlechter als du bist......



HAI-score schrieb:


> och mensch,
> mit wem poste ich dann vom Büro aus!
> 
> Dat wird ja ne scheiß Woche!|evil:


 
hmm,ich habe leider auch nachtschicht,also wenn du mal nicht pennen kannst,geh an pc,der matze ist online 



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Hat evtl. einer von Euch einen Rutenhalter, den man in den Sand steckt fürs Brandungsangeln, zu verkaufen??


 
geh mal ins fachgeschäft,die dinger kosten nichts mehr...


----------



## HAI-score (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> geh mal ins fachgeschäft,die dinger kosten nichts mehr...



Aber in welches sagen wir net! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## celler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

ne das wäre ja verrat ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Hat evtl. einer von Euch einen Rutenhalter, den man in den Sand steckt fürs Brandungsangeln, zu verkaufen??


 Wie viele brauchst Du ???? :q
Hab noch welche von den Dingern liegen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> och mensch,
> mit wem poste ich dann vom Büro aus!


Mit mir... .. 
hab doch auch ein Puter im Büro


----------



## celler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

wat man nicht alles fürs board macht.........nech micha....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> wat man nicht alles fürs board macht.........nech micha....


 Jo...Zunot sogar mit ner Pute treiben


----------



## celler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

nana........du ferkel


----------



## Andy1608 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Wattis eingefroren.
> Und man kann auch mit Pilker von der Brücke Glück haben (habe ich gerade gelesen).
> Und super tollen Ostwind haben wir auch.
> Was will man mehr?
> ...




Moin moin Ute.


Laß uns das mit Angeln mal bitte verschieben,denn komme heute Vormittag leider nicht zum Schlafen
Muß mich um meine Tochter kümmern


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie viele brauchst Du ???? :q
> Hab noch welche von den Dingern liegen



2 Stück wären super



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Ute.
> 
> 
> Laß uns das mit Angeln mal bitte verschieben,denn komme heute Vormittag leider nicht zum Schlafen
> ...



Aber nur verschieben und auch nur weil, du dat bist.


----------



## HAI-score (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Moin,
schade das Ihr euer angeln verschieben müsst.

Hatte mich schon über eine tolle Fangmeldung gefreut.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andy1608 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin,
> schade das Ihr euer angeln verschieben müsst.
> 
> Hatte mich schon über eine tolle Fangmeldung gefreut.
> ...



Moin Andy#h

Bringt leider nichts,wenn mir die Augen beim angeln zu fallen
Morgen sollte es klappen mit dem Angeln#6 Wollen doch nicht das du so lange auf Fangmeldung warten mußt#h
Werde es dann mal mit nem kleinen leichtem KuFi versuchen|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

moin,moin

@hai
sei ehrlich,eigentlich willst du doch garnicht wissen was sie fangen..
der neid ist doch zu groß ;--)=


----------



## HAI-score (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin
> 
> @hai
> sei ehrlich,eigentlich willst du doch garnicht wissen was sie fangen..
> der neid ist doch zu groß ;--)=



Doch doch ich freue mich über jeden Fang der 
Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde#q:r:c#q:c#d


----------



## Ute (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *HAI-score* 

 
_Warum ich einen Staubsaugenden habe bleibt wohl Utes geheimnis???

Du musst doch zu Hause putzen.
Haste doch irgendwann, irgendwo geschrieben gehabt.


_




Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Andy#h
> 
> Bringt leider nichts,wenn mir die Augen beim angeln zu fallen
> Morgen sollte es klappen mit dem Angeln#6 Wollen doch nicht das du so lange auf Fangmeldung warten mußt#h
> ...



Morgen 16 Uhr??
Wuselchen, kannst da denn?



HAI-score schrieb:


> Doch doch ich freue mich über jeden Fang der
> Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde#q:r:c#q:c#d


Man siehts.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Morgen 16 Uhr??
> Wuselchen, kannst da denn?


 |bigeyes Hab ich schon mal nicht gekonnt ?? :q


So wie es zur Zeit aussieht ...JA


----------



## Andy1608 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

@ Ute


16 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit#6 Treffpunkt an der Brücke?


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Treffpunkt Seebrücke.
Hoffentlich kann ich heute Abend die Beine ruhig halten.






Guckt Euch mal die Wellen an der Brücke an.


----------



## micha52 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Ute schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Seebrücke.
> Hoffentlich kann ich heute Abend die Beine ruhig halten.
> 
> 
> ...


 
nicht schlecht #6

aber binde dich an (Windstärke 7-8)


----------



## Andy1608 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



micha52 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht #6
> 
> aber binde dich an (Windstärke 7-8)




Moin moin.

Wir gehen morgen leider erst und da ist nicht soviel Wind
Aber morgen der Wind reicht auch um ne schöne Brandung aufzubauen#6
Da sollte doch der eine oder andre Dorsch zwischen sitzen|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Hab ich schon mal nicht gekonnt ?? :q


na dat will ich garnicht wissen ob du schonmal nicht gekonnt hast...
es geht hier schließlich ums angeln.....


----------



## Ute (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Meint er was anderes??
Ich habe nichts bemerkt!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Dahmer Brandungsanglerrunde*

Hallo Leute,
Ute wurde soeben nochmals verwarnt und damit gleichzeitig gesperrt weil uns von Boardies Beschwerden kamen das sie in ein anderes von Ute erstelltes Forum kommen sollen.
Dies und die kürzliche Verwarnung wegen Schleichwerbung haben uns gereicht.
Solchen Abwerbungen per PM sehen wir gar nicht gerne und darum die Verwarnung.
Aus diesem Grund schließe ich jetzt auch hier die Dahmethreads.


----------

